# YahOo! Axis une version française?



## astronautelibre (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Utilisateur depuis longtemps de Yahoo pour mail et autres applications, j'exploite souvent le moteur de recherche Yahoo axis sur mes macs. http://axis.yahoo.com/ Je suis sur Snow leopard et cela me permet de synchroniser mes recherches, mes signets. 

Malheureusement, celle ci est sortie aussi en format iphone comme ipad mais impossibilité de l'avoir sur le store français. 

Ma question est la suivante, y a t'il un moyen de la possédée sans avoir de double comptes (double store FR et US), et surtout comment l'installer. 

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.


----------

